# Question/rant for other legal states



## Magnetoman (May 27, 2016)

Just wondering about other legal states and the quality of the weed.
We have had retail stores in Washington State for a couple years now and the retail price has come down, lots of growers, lots of selection but it still seems to me even with pretty jars, nifty packaging under bright lights it is still lacking the pre-legal quality. 

I was lucky enough to have 2 friends over the years that grew off and on, got good at it and every few months from the late 80's until early 2000's I could depend on a decent sack for attending a trimming party. Buds were sticky, quality varied but after a few years these guys could turn out flowers that kicked my ass. 
I am sure most people have 2 or more friends like that in their history. In between other friends, who didn't grow but had 2 friends like mine filled in the gap of supply. We all know the same guy, drop by score an 1/8, smoke and play some Nintendo for an hour with him then go on your way. I miss that network as it has diminished for various reasons.

Bottom line I still rarely see what I will call decent weed at the stores. Some of it looks good, smells good but the effects are far and few between at the bong. I will admit after smoking some 35 years I have a tolerance but I would expect some of this "top shelf" shit to compete a little. In other words I just don't get as high. One difference I see is retail weed is void of the trichromes, blame the auto trimmers or maybe they are just trying to maximize profits by having the keef to sell desperately but the days of "this shit is so sticky it will stick to the wall" are over, well unless you grow it yourself(which is why I ended up at this forum to begin with). I am sorta to the point I could give a fuck as to what the strain is at a retail store because it fails the expectation. I bet a whole lot of people from non-legal states would tell me to shut the fuck up and quit whining, but I don't honestly know if we are better off the way our state went about this.

Most of the stores will tell you it doesn't mean much but THC percentages that are printed on the packaging is complete bullshit but yet it all had to be part of the legalization process. I have had 23% stuff not do much and 15% stuff give me a decent buzz. The Bud Tender at the store will tell you its due to the strain while they hawk over you pawning at your ID. Couple stores I wont go into because you barely get in the door and 2 people are needing ID and machine gunning questions about what you are looking for and ready to unleash their newly learned mis-information about your best friend - weed. Last thing I want is to feel like I am at the airport with TSA when I buy weed. I don't need that kind of aggressive behavior. If I did I would find a meth dealer and take that up or worse join a religion. One store the Bud Tender told me that don't worry abut the THC rating , THC isn't what gets you high. I restrained from my forward thought that I probably already had smoked a few pounds by the day she was born.

Back when I had friends, or I mean friends that grew and I always had access to garbage bags pf of sugar leaf and clippings. Needless to say being a stoner and growing up working in a bakery I got good at edibles and used to make up big batches of butter and coconut oil to use. I could eat one of my cookies or brownie and feel great all day. I bought a bag of brownie bites at the weed store and it had 6 in it. Directions said to eat 2 I said fuck it ate the whole bag, had not smoked all day and didn't feel a damn thing. Bought some tincture drops same deal didn't feel a thing. Only way to battle this: I got my first plant in progress and hoping our state leg. will pass a bill so we can recreationally grow here legally after this fall.

How are other legal rec states? Quality? 

I want to open a retail store where you have to park down the block, hang out for an hour, play video games while you sit on a shitty couch with some odd family member staring at you while your weed is weighed out. Maybe that's why the weed was better, the experience is gone.


----------



## OverlandPilot (Aug 13, 2016)

Aside from the odd family member staring at you, I'd totally stop by that retail store if you open it! I get irritated when the people at Ace HW bombard me while I'm looking at stuff.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 14, 2016)

This is some bud I picked up a rec shop like a week ago. It's pretty good, and gives me a really strong head high. It does the job and reminds me of old school buds. I know exactly what you mean, that the weed store weed just isn't the same. It smells less pungent, looks less potent, and often feels less potent. I've managed to walk away with some killer bud from the rec shops, but a lot of weed at the stores does seem rather... crappy. Just find a good farm and stick with it. Also, if you haven't already, check out one gram pre-rolls. Most stores have them starting at $6, usually a one gram pre-roll will get you pretty stoned.


----------



## FyreGypsy (Aug 25, 2016)

I get curious once in a while and will check out a new shop. It is pretty much hit and miss, with more misses than hits. 8 times out of 10 I will end up walking out and not buying anything. It is either the attitude of the employees, the prices or the weed just isn't what I am looking for. It seems like people got so caught up in raising the THC amounts that other cannabinoids got lost in the process. I got lucky and a good shop opened not too far from me. Their stuff is good, but definitely not even close to the stuff from back in the day.


----------



## sanjuan (Oct 7, 2016)

I realize this thread could turn into a shillfest but can anyone suggest a reliable farm? I've been to a rec store a total of four times and things are indeed very hit-and-miss. The label THC% on buds seems reliable enough as a relative scale--but it is bullshit for the prerolls and concentrates, in my limited experience.

Liberty Reach had some superb Strawberry Mango Haze 14%, the smell of the bud gave me a body buzz. Yesterday, I bought a gram of Liberty Reach Thai Girl CO2 wax. The sticker on the front says 67.40% Total Cannabinoids. The legal sticker says Total 62.5%. It tastes a bit like Thai, more like blonde Lebanese, but the aftertaste made me think I had smoked moldy bud! Worse than that, I'm barely getting high.

I bought three strains of 1g Artizen brand prerolls that were labeled from 15 to 19%. Smoked 'em one at a time, all by myself--no highs at all! The Blue Dream tasted like straw, Juicy Fruit was OK (but it side burned), and Dutchberry was delicious (but ineffective).


----------



## Magnetoman (Oct 9, 2016)

sanjuan said:


> I realize this thread could turn into a shillfest but can anyone suggest a reliable farm? I've been to a rec store a total of four times and things are indeed very hit-and-miss. The label THC% on buds seems reliable enough as a relative scale--but it is bullshit for the prerolls and concentrates, in my limited experience.
> 
> Liberty Reach had some superb Strawberry Mango Haze 14%, the smell of the bud gave me a body buzz. Yesterday, I bought a gram of Liberty Reach Thai Girl CO2 wax. The sticker on the front says 67.40% Total Cannabinoids. The legal sticker says Total 62.5%. It tastes a bit like Thai, more like blonde Lebanese, but the aftertaste made me think I had smoked moldy bud! Worse than that, I'm barely getting high.
> 
> I bought three strains of 1g Artizen brand prerolls that were labeled from 15 to 19%. Smoked 'em one at a time, all by myself--no highs at all! The Blue Dream tasted like straw, Juicy Fruit was OK (but it side burned), and Dutchberry was delicious (but ineffective).


What state you in? I have a shortlist of few farms/producers here in Washington State that I think do a decent job.


----------



## sanjuan (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm in WA, South King County. Wax is supposed to be like ear wax, right? The stuff in the plastic container was more like the amber grease for lubricating the rotor when changing points in an old style ignition system.


----------



## ktmac20 (Oct 9, 2016)

Magnetoman said:


> What state you in? I have a shortlist of few farms/producers here in Washington State that I think do a decent job.


I'm interested in your shortlist....I myself prefer Cedar Creek Cannabis here in SW Washington...Flowers and CO2 oils

Cheers


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 10, 2016)

Magnetoman said:


> Just wondering about other legal states and the quality of the weed.
> We have had retail stores in Washington State for a couple years now and the retail price has come down, lots of growers, lots of selection but it still seems to me even with pretty jars, nifty packaging under bright lights it is still lacking the pre-legal quality.
> 
> I was lucky enough to have 2 friends over the years that grew off and on, got good at it and every few months from the late 80's until early 2000's I could depend on a decent sack for attending a trimming party. Buds were


"or worse join a religion" .....HAHAHAHAHA...100 likes (Rastas. are jake but rare in my area). What I hear on the other side of the country, is that since there is no homegrow in Wash. to check the corp. producers everything is quick dried and scrubbed, I'm sorry for the peeps but it seems the rest of the states have been tipped off. No homegrow, no legalization.


----------



## Magnetoman (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey thanks for the responses-
I am mainly a bud smoker aside from few times I have picked up some keef and what some called hash, some edibles and tinctures but haven't crossed over to any concentrates like wax, shatter etc.
I would buy more edibles, hash etc. if I had found it worthwhile.
I stay away from pre-rolls since few I bought were mainly shake material or sugar leaf at best inside and I grew up rolling doobies on frisbees and album covers so not much of a chore for me to roll up.

So with that all said any grower I would recommend from my experience comes from buy their product at least 3 times and usually a couple strains from each.
I have come to avoid buying anything in plastic or static bags has to be in a jar. This keeps me from getting buds crushed in bags leaving what trichromes there are glued to the inside of the bag.
I am of the opinion that the product is cured better in a jar.
I look at harvest dates, unfortunately they do not print the package date but I assume it is probably within weeks of the harvest as typical.
Percentages really do not mean shit in fact in some cases the strain is questionable.

A few times now I have run across things that do not make sense.
I lean towards sativas and my wife is a indica girl so trips to the store we leave with both or hybrids leaning one way or the other.
I push away things with excessive stems and anything I cant see frost with my naked eye.
Smallest I buy is an 1/8 preferably a 1/4 but still the market has been more grams on the shelf.
The other day I went into a shop and the tender showed me some Strawberry Cough after I said we were looking for and indica and a sativa. The strawberry is presented to me as the indica. I was puzzled as I have never known it to be anything but a hard sativa leaning hybrid.
Showed me a Ak47 that was supposed to be a indica as well still puzzled I pushed them back.
On an other occasion at a different store I was presented Royal Kush as a sativa.
So some growers are lost and actually quite foolish trying to rewrite the linage tree.

Now just to clarify this list represents what I have found to be the best available to me but still not in the arena of pre-legal quality.
Let's say the awesome nugs coming out of your grow is a "10"
Products bought from my list are a "5 or 6"
If there is better I would love to find it but I am not going to fork over 50 or 60 bucks an 1/8 that some stores have, just not going to happen.
Remember back when your dealer had $40 1/8ths no matter what they got their hands on? Takes same effort to grow, same resources whether its 20 a bag or 60. Sure some may take longer than others to harvest but somehow it always averaged out because time after time it was $40 to the buddy dealer and you saw him make a living and buy a few toys. I hate that a company is my new dealer but I am still an air conditioned Gypsy watch the police and the taxman miss me - sorry listening to the Who at the moment seemed to fit my thoughts.

I think some of these are available only at stores in Eastern Wa. but some I know dist. State wide
All of These guys seem to hand trim so you grab a jar and the contents sparkle.
Great cure - effects, taste, smokability all spot on.
So these growers are my current favorites - I have tried almost everything they have grown at one point.
BudCo Farms http://budcofarms.com/
Driftboat http://www.driftboatcannabis.com/
Blue Roots http://www.bluerootscannabis.com/
Daddy Fat Sacks http://www.origenscannabis.com/
Happy Hill Farms https://www.facebook.com/Happy-Hill-Farm-llc-1585696965002079/

As far as Price BudCo has been great offering $25-30 1/8ths The rest range from $30 to $40 per 1/8th
Overall Wa. State screwed up legalization.
No personal grow
Fucked over the Med folks
Currently regulation and overwatch of growers using non favorable chemicals is a joke and not looking out for the consumer.

This whole legal thing nation wide is still in it's infancy, hopefully things will be learned.


----------

